# My BBQ Pit is done guys



## tank11

Well guys were done with my pit thanks to Big Bear Pits in Sugar Land to get her done for me.Can't wait to put some meat on here and dig in....

If there is anyone looking for a pit ya'll need to look these guys up if you want a pit built right.I looked around at all the other company but these guys had far the best prices and work with you.And good friend of my family just tell them i sent you. 


Thanks for looking guys.


----------



## bigl

That is nice. Looks like they know what they are doing.


----------



## Bukmstr

Sweet! When is the party!!! Nice Pit :dance:


----------



## tank11

yea these guys are good if you want nice work. And not sure when the party is yet lol here soon. Might just fire her up and stand around to keep warm lol.


----------



## hook'n'em

That thing is awesome. Prolly cost a pretty penny as well. One of these days, I will have one.


----------



## Mad Mike

Very nice pit!


----------



## tc hunter

That is one sweet looking pit


----------



## KINGFISHER71

Very nice pit!


----------



## Danny O

I like it!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

very, very, nice work

i have a similar fire box and here is what happens.

if you load it heavy, the metal expands all over the place and it's hard to close the door, so add some angle iron stiffeners early on, before you have to grind the soot off

2nd that grate to support the wood is gonna warp like heck , support it down the center or go to heavier material like cat walk, which still warps


----------



## Reel Hooker

Great job...............!!!!


----------



## StinkBait

Nice touch on the sliding grills!


----------



## tank11

Thanks guy. Ya'll need to give my buddy's a call at Big Bear Pits ask for Joe 281 507 1090. These guys are good and will work with you on payment plan which i did lol yea these day hard just to pay all at once lol. Ya'll have a good day


----------



## mikereds

awesome looking pit, i love bbqing any chance i get.......


----------



## driftfish20

Sweet, let's eat!

Great looking pit!


----------



## JJGold1

So which one is it, did you build this pit as you stated in the 1st of 3 threads you started or did "your family friend"? 

Here's a free internet forum tip, never try to pretend to be a consumer when your the producer. You make a decent looking product, contact Monte and become a sponsor and sell some pits, or try to deceive the masses and sell nada with a bad rep. 

I've been around the interwebs since before Al Gore had his 1st Commodore 64. Shill posts stand out like the clap. Be honest, always exceed expectations, and the customer is always right. Do that, keep your head down and focus and you'll have repeat business forever.


----------



## reeltimer

Such good looking spam to!


----------



## Law Dog

These guys are good if you want nice work. They built my pit last years and it cooks great!!


----------



## surf-n-turf

nice setup


----------



## Jetpadge

Very nice set up!!! How much $ for that rig?


----------



## brent.richardson

Awesome rig, Im going to have to get me one of those some day!


----------



## Papabearclif

Nice pit !


----------

